# Schnittbildindikator



## Frank (23. Nov. 2007)

Nabend,

ich schon wieder.

Benutzt ihr beim manuellen fokussieren Hilfsmittel, sprich eine Mattscheibe mit Schnittstellenindikator?

Ich kenne das von meiner analogen Minolta. Da ist es ein echtes Hilsfsmittel.

Wenn ich aber bei Katzeye schaue, dann wird einem ja schwindelig.
Gibt es da gute und günstige Alternativen?


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schnittbildindikator*

Eine Schnittbild-Mattscheibe vermissen wir auch und haben auch schon mal ein Bissel gesucht. Hast Du hier schon mal geschaut, den Link hatten wir uns mal markiert. Der Preis ist recht moderat, zumindest wurde es uns dabei nicht schwindlig  .


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schnittbildindikator*

Servus Frank

Wie Ludwig schon geschrieben gibts diese Möglichkeit  

Allerdings habe ich darüber gelesen (Finde den Thread nicht mehr :evil ) das die Helligkeit des Suchers darunter leidet (wird dunkler) und die genaue Justierung des Indikators probleme bereitet (aussermittig).

Aber wirklich Sinn macht das ja nur wennst auch Objektive ohne Autofokus hast  .


----------



## Frank (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schnittbildindikator*

Guten morschen,

@ *Claudia und* Ludwig ... das hab ich immer übersehen, habe nur auf den Nick geschaut ... 

genau da habe ich mir das Teil auch schon angeschaut. Bei Katzeye kostet das gute Stück 98,-- € :crazy 

Nur ...

@ Helmut

... wenn es die Schärfe dann nicht hundertprozentig anzeigt, nützt mir das gute Teil auch recht wening.

Vorteile verspreche ich mir übrigens hauptsächlich für im Makrobereich. 
Denn dort brauche ich mit dem Autofokus ja nur mal geringfügig von z. B. den Augen meines Motives abweichen, schon ist es im eigentlichen Bereich unscharf.
Da verspreche ich mir Besserung, bzw. vereinfachung mit eben der speziellen Mattscheibe.

Oder alles Humbug und unnütz?  

Wäre schön, wenn es hier jemanden gäbe, der so ein Teil vllt. bei sich eingebaut hat ...


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schnittbildindikator*

Servus

Hab den Thread gefunden  Hier und Hier


----------



## Frank (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schnittbildindikator*

Hallo Helmut,

danke für die Links, sehr Aufschlussreich.
Ich werde aber nochmal versuchen einen Bericht über die Scheiben für die EOS 400D zu finden.

Am meisten Probleme bei den Mattscheiben für die Minolta scheints ja bei der korrekten Belichtungsmessung zu geben.
Mal schauen wie es bei den Scheiben für die Canon aussieht. 
Wird aber wohl auch von der Fertigungsqualität der Hersteller bedingt sein.


----------



## Digicat (24. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Schnittbildindikator*

Servus Frank



> Am meisten Probleme bei den Mattscheiben für die Minolta scheints ja bei der korrekten Belichtungsmessung zu geben.


Nicht nur bei Minolta/Sony, leider auch bei Canon, wie aus dem ersten Link hervorgeht.

Im DSLR-Forum gefunden :
Hier und Hier


----------

